# BlogOween



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I had been meaning to do this for a while of course, but I finally chose a hosting site and purchased a domain to start a Halloween related website/blog.

I want to make it more of a website for reference and what not, but so far I have just put a little bit of content on it in blog form, like literally the bare minimum. I put it in my signature as well, but wanted to share it officially with all my new friends here.

I still have a ways to go in figuring out how to make it look cooler and organize on paper exactly what I want to put on it. I don't know anything about web designing but am just learning as I go and taking it as it comes. My boyfriend helped me a lot in getting started and used to run websites for his business and what not so I'm hoping I have a good teacher.

Anyway, here is the link before I forget!

http://blogoween.com/

PS: Working on adding a page with my favorite Halloween sites and links and yes this will definitely be there!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, I went back and added a Sites and Links page, but will probably go back and add a banner tonight after I get off work.


----------

